# Different GSD Lines??



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

*Is there any where on this site that discusses the different lines of GSD’s? I’d like to know what the difference is (if any) between working lines vs. show lines, American bred vs. European bred, etc. *

*I’ve read posts here from folks looking for a particular “line” of GSD. For example, someone had posted they wanted a GSD from German working lines. What’s the difference between German working line vs. an American working line? I also read where someone wanted to show their new dog. Can a show line dog do Schutzhund, too? For that matter can a working line go in the show ring? Also, what is the difference between American vs. European? I hope that all made sense. *

*I know Miikka is from West German show lines. But our breeder also does schutzhund with all of her breeding stock. So, aren’t her dogs considered working dogs, too, then? It’s all so confusing. :shrug:*

*I’ll confess that I didn’t know the differences between the various lines when we got Miikka. Obviously, I still don’t. At the time, all I knew for sure was that I wanted a black and red GSD with good temperament. And that’s what we got!  *


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a nice article that discusses the history and the differences between the lines. 

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

And for short version answers to some of your questions:



> I also read where someone wanted to show their new dog. Can a show line dog do Schutzhund, too?


Yes, they can, but often are not as naturally inclined to do the work required for Schutzhund as a working-line, as show-line breeders often (but not always) do not focus on working ability as much in their breeding program. 



> For that matter can a working line go in the show ring?


Yes, any registered, pure-bred dog with no disqualifying faults (like an undescended testical, missing teeth, etc.) can be shown. However, they are not likely to place very well since their conformation is different than what is expected in the show ring. 



> Also, what is the difference between American vs. European?


The article I linked has some good explanations on the difference. 



> I know Miikka is from West German show lines. But our breeder also does schutzhund with all of her breeding stock. So, aren’t her dogs considered working dogs, too, then? It’s all so confusing.


Yes, a dog can be a working dog from any breed, any line. A Lab can be a seeing eye-dog, and is a working dog. A mixed breed can be a narcotics detection dog, and be a working dog - however, neither of these examples means that they are from _working lines_.

Dogs from working lines - be it German Shepherds, Labrador Retrievers, Beagles, that have been bred generation after generation for their working ability are from working lines, as opposed to show lines, or pet-lines: dogs that generation after generation have been bred for show, or for being pets. 

So to know if a dog is from working lines, you have to look at the pedigree. But any dog that has the correct temperament and drives can be a working dog, but that is where breeders use their extensive knowledge of pedigrees to make sure they breed dogs with the correct temperament and drives . . . LOL, not sure if that is helpful at all, probably just more confusing! 

Whether dogs are being trained and titled in Schutzhund does not change the lines they come from.


----------

